# DeHaan Shotguns



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has a DeHaan shotgun? I'm looking at the S2 SxS in 16ga. Any comments on them?

Thanks!!!

Greg


----------



## Capt. Jim (Dec 21, 2005)

I have 2 of the SO models and absolutely love them. The wood is not pretty but the wood to metal fit is exceptional. They both seem to be extremely well made guns. I will be buying more DeHaans in the future.


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Dehaan is good stuff but my uncle has the sxs and sometimes has a problem getting on the target....that may be more him than the gun though :lol:


----------

